# Dwarfcraft Shiva as a Bass Fuzz - Worth?



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 13, 2011)

I know Dwarfcraft is very unknown, but you guys here have answers for everything, so I think it's a safe question to ask. I don't remember now the price, I think it's +- $200, but is the Dwarfcraft Shiva a good distortion for bass?

My band's "setup" is something like Electric Wizard's Funeralopolis with two guitars, and I want a heavy bass, I wanna glitch sometimes, too, just to fuck everything up, and I want a distortion. [Note: The boss's and the Ibanez's ones don't make me smile/feel like a metalman like the Dwarfcraft's or the ZVex's and Boss is an evil guy that wanna kill Mario [JOKE FTW   ]]


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 13, 2011)

Earthbound Audio Supercollider is cheaper than that (by $25) and it's an absolutely amazing distortion/fuzz for bass. 

I can't comment on the Shiva as I know next to nothing about it.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 13, 2011)

Boss Hyperfuzz (FZ-2).
Earthbound Audio Supercollider.
Aguilar AGRO.
Wren and Cuff Pickle Pie B.
Fuzzrocious Rat.
Fuzzrocious Grey Stache.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 14, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Boss Hyperfuzz (FZ-2).
> Earthbound Audio Supercollider.
> Aguilar AGRO.
> Wren and Cuff Pickle Pie B.
> ...



And what does it have to do with the Shiva? [I know they are all fuzzes, but I'm talking about the Dwarfcraft's one. If I wanted an industrial fuzz, I wouldn't post this thread  ]


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't personally tried the Shiva, but one thing I could recommend is the Musket fuzz from Blackout Effectors. The "Focus" knob makes it one of the most versatile (and brutal) muff-based pedals that money can buy. And for the noise/glitchyness, something you could look into is The Eye of God from Devi Ever. It's an absolutely _insane_ pedal that can get you some really noisy/fucked up sounds in a controlled manner.


----------



## AySay (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't know shit about shit.
However, I do know this...Dwarfcraft is the worst name for anything...EVER.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 14, 2011)

IshiiKurisu said:


> And what does it have to do with the Shiva? [I know they are all fuzzes, but I'm talking about the Dwarfcraft's one. If I wanted an industrial fuzz, I wouldn't post this thread  ]



They're all 100% better as a bass fuzz... If you're playing stuff like Electric Wizard, take my advice. The Hyperfuzz is what THEY used.

Bass fuzz is my specialty.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 14, 2011)

IshiiKurisu said:


> And what does it have to do with the Shiva? [I know they are all fuzzes, but I'm talking about the Dwarfcraft's one. If I wanted an industrial fuzz, I wouldn't post this thread  ]


Dude, all of those fuzz's (with perhaps the exception of the hyperfuzz  ) are super versatile, and I wouldn't call any of them 'industrial fuzzes'.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 14, 2011)

Be careful what you say about the Hyperfuzz, Kent. That's where it all started in the doom world.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 14, 2011)

I know, I've just never used one, so I don't know what it's capable of besides that speaker exploding harsh awesomeness.



I'm fine with one trick ponies if it's a cool enough trick. 

(The T is sitting at my house btw)


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 15, 2011)

1. I know the Hyperfuzz is the Devil's pedal for bass (I've already played with the Böss when I went to hell, and he had one  ], and it's nice, but I can't get the glitch I want with it. If I had more money, I'm sure I'd buy both, but my problem is bit complicated: to buy pedals, I have to buy them in USA [or from a drug dealer [they do almost everything here in Brasil]] and bring'em here, and I'll pay taxes, taxes and taxes, just not to talk about taxes, just to have one pedal after n long months. And both Shiva and Hyperfuzz will come with almost the same price, and really expensive, of course. No officer can buy something like this without financial problems.
2. No one knows anything about the Dwarfcraft Shiva BTW.


----------



## deevit (Apr 15, 2011)

I started out with a Zvex Woolly Mammoth. IMO very overrated pedal, does have one sound that sounds good, but that's all.. Sounds horrible with active basses too. Way overpriced.

I now use a EHX Big Muff with Tonebender mod. So basically it's the same pedal as the Colorsound Tonebender (Justin C from Tool uses the Tonebender too). This thing is amazing, this thing has so much low end it sounds like there's a clean blend in there or something. I love it and it was cheap too!


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 16, 2011)

I haven't used it myself on bass, but I can tell you I've never heard a good sample of it with a bass. The Fuzzrocious Greystache has self-oscillation and can get pretty glitchy. It's doomy as fuck, too.

I didn't mean to come off like a douche, I just sometimes don't make full posts. There are just far better pedals for what you're looking at doing. Especially in the same price range (or cheaper).

EDIT: For what it's worth, the new Fuzzrocious Greystache PLUS is all kinds of awesome. It has self-oscillation and diode switching.


----------



## deevit (Apr 16, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I haven't used it myself on bass, but I can tell you I've never heard a good sample of it with a bass.




Which one do you mean? Tonebender?


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 16, 2011)

Dwarfcraft Shiva.


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 16, 2011)

this is ok not very bassy though :/


----------



## engage757 (Apr 16, 2011)

for any kind of bass distortion you should really look into a sansamp bass driver. seriously man. industry standard.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 17, 2011)

engage757 said:


> for any kind of bass distortion you should really look into a sansamp bass driver. seriously man. industry standard.


There are better pedals for the price.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 18, 2011)

Why is it so complicated? Anyways, let's put the prices here:

Dwarfcraft Shiva - $180,00
Boss FZ2 - $100 to $150
Fuzzrocious Greystache - can it be bought? it's not on evilBay!
Earthbound Supercollider - $180

They are the better here, although I play for D.C.. We can't forget the Big Muff, but I personally don't like it. I'd use just if I had the Chris Wolstenholme's gear, 'cause his tone is nice. For price, I'd buy the boss 'cause of price [it also has the BÖSS's name], but it can't glitch like I want.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 18, 2011)

FUZZROCIOUS PEDALS
You order the fuzzrocious pedals from them directly.


----------



## Crucified (Apr 18, 2011)

boss od-20. no shit, best thing i've come across that doesn't suck all the low end out.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't think the Grey Stache is available right now, but the Grey Stache Plus is ($200). It's more than likely a monstrous pedal.









For what it's worth, this pedal is basically two of his older pedals in one house. That's a $310 value for only one low payment of $200!


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 19, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I don't think the Grey Stache is available right now, but the Grey Stache Plus is ($200). It's more than likely a monstrous pedal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Before this post I hadn't known about this pedal; but now I find it very insane. But I have almost no money! And for $200 bucks for a Greystache, it's a good doubt...
FCK


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 19, 2011)

Crucified said:


> boss od-20. no shit, best thing i've come across that doesn't suck all the low end out.



The Böss OD20 here is way more expensive than every pedal available here in Brasil, and it's a bit problematic to bring it from USA. It'd be worth if I could go there, but I can't [I'VE NEVER GONE TO CALIFORNIA, TO VEGAS OR TO SOMEWHERE SNOWY! Do you know what that means?]. But it's a nice option, along the MXR Bass D.I.+.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 19, 2011)

You could find a regular Greystach for at least $50 cheaper. Keep your eye on the good folk over at TalkBass.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 20, 2011)

All I can do now is work before I buy something, but it's really terrible! THERE ARE MANY OPTIONS!


----------



## engage757 (Apr 22, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> There are better pedals for the price.




ummm... The Sansamp is extremely versatile and it can be had for $100 on EBay all day long.

There is not much reason to stray from it for me.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 22, 2011)

engage757 said:


> ummm... The Sansamp is extremely versatile and it can be had for $100 on EBay all day long.
> 
> There is not much reason to stray from it for me.



Can it glitch? I'm too lazy to look for it at YouTube [LIe, I'm working now]


----------



## engage757 (Apr 22, 2011)

IshiiKurisu said:


> Can it glitch? I'm too lazy to look for it at YouTube [LIe, I'm working now]




I am sure any electronic device can glitch, but I have been using them for years and no issues.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 22, 2011)

engage757 said:


> I am sure any electronic device can glitch, but I have been using them for years and no issues.


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 23, 2011)

^ It is now my sig. since it was to much fail not to be


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 23, 2011)

1. HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
2. Have you been using what?
3. I know every device can glitch but not "controlled" as the Shiva or the Greystache. I can make my father's guitar pedal glitch when I want, but it's not the same when the pedal glitches for you.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 23, 2011)

IshiiKurisu said:


> 1. HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 2. Have you been using what?
> 3. I know every device can glitch but not "controlled" as the Shiva or the Greystache. I can make my father's guitar pedal glitch when I want, but it's not the same when the pedal glitches for you.




And that is something you want? I wouldn't want that on a distortion pedal, it seems like you would just buy a modulation and a delay pedal for that. I personally would have no use for that in a distortion box, it would essentially be the box clipping out. Just saying. I would rather have independent control of an effect like that.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 23, 2011)

5656130 said:


> ^ It is now my sig. since it was to much fail not to be




Well, the vast majority of people in the world would probably hear "glitch" would think a malfunction, a clipping error, etc... I would understand your idea of Glitching is what the rest of the world calls "modulation". and "delay" Like a machine gun effect type thing... UNless I am wrong here... 

I don't see why you would want that in a distortion box.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 23, 2011)

engage757 said:


> ummm... The Sansamp is extremely versatile and it can be had for $100 on EBay all day long.
> 
> There is not much reason to stray from it for me.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 23, 2011)

1. HAHAHAHAHAH Obama wins again.
2. I know it's something strange for you guys, but I like Noise music, Glitch Music, Dwarfcraft, smallsound/bigsound, ZVEX, white/pink/brown noise and stuff like that, and I wanna put that in my music, something like the "Nine Inch Nails - The Great Destroyer" [just the solo], just to make that my own style. Not in all songs, of course, and not everytime, but sometimes. And I want it with the distortion the kind of music I play needs, 'cause I don't have enough money to buy a Fuzz and a Noise Box separately. I don't need delay stuff, just a fuzzy noisebox. If I could, I'd buy the Greystache, the Shiva, the FZ2 and the Sansamp plus some noiseboxes and get the perfect sound, but few people in our normal world can spend so much money in bass pedals just for fun [in few time my band will be known and I will be able to do that, and I'll thank you for it, and, of course, play with all these pedals], so I have to think a lot before I choose something here.
3. So the Greystache can be bought for $100,00 to $150,00? That's a good deal for me...


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 24, 2011)

IshiiKurisu said:


> 3. So the Greystache can be bought for $100,00 to $150,00? That's a good deal for me...



You learn well, young grasshoppah.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 26, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> You learn well, young grasshoppah.



Grasshoppah? HAHAHAHHA
Anyways, if I choose the Greystache, someone in the US will have to receive it for me and then he/she will come here to give it to me. Or I live some years in US and buy it. BUT I WANNA BUY IT NOW!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 26, 2011)

engage757 said:


> Well, the vast majority of people in the world would probably hear "glitch" would think a malfunction, a clipping error, etc... I would understand your idea of Glitching is what the rest of the world calls "modulation". and "delay" Like a machine gun effect type thing... UNless I am wrong here...
> 
> I don't see why you would want that in a distortion box.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 29, 2011)

FCK! The internet here can't show the videos or pics anymore! Sorry buddy, I can't answer you now...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 29, 2011)

IshiiKurisu said:


> FCK! The internet here can't show the videos or pics anymore! Sorry buddy, I can't answer you now...


It's just a video of the WMD Geiger Counter pedal, and the Death By Audio Robot, to explain what you mean by glitching to the guy who didn't know what you were talking about.


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Apr 29, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> It's just a video of the WMD Geiger Counter pedal, and the Death By Audio Robot, to explain what you mean by glitching to the guy who didn't know what you were talking about.



HMMM... 


O.K.!!! 

I think I'll buy a normal bass fuzz and get noises the way I always did [Have you ever seen a prepared bass?] 
Anyways, both of these pedals are nice to have, but they're a bit expen$ive here, and are a good example of glitching. I should have talked I played something like Electric Wizard but with a bit of noise music [for solos and ambient].


----------



## IshiiKurisu (May 11, 2011)

Well guys, I decided to just work and then buy a nothing 'til God says saomthing to me about a Bass Fuzz...

Anyways, thanks for your information and sorry if I've been a bad boy...


----------

